# dustys foaling thread



## lucky lodge (Oct 22, 2011)

photos of dusty today





















who do reckon is gunna go first saffire or dusty


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 22, 2011)

from the look of those udders dusty looks the closest but her belly is tiny


----------



## Eagle (Oct 22, 2011)

wow Dusty looks much closer



She will have a tiny baby by the looks of her tummy





Don't you just love Pink boobies


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 22, 2011)

yer thay show up better on photos HA HA HA


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 22, 2011)

Most deff Dusty 






 by the look of that udder


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree that from the pics of her udder, she looks closer than Saffire, but 'udders' aren't always that reliable!





Just the same - sizes of tummies are not always a good sign of the foal size. A large tummy can simply mean more 'protection' fluid (as those of us who happily sit behind a mare about to foal can tell you! LOL!!).


----------



## cassie (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow dusty for sure!!! Keep a close eye on the both of them Jenny but I agree with the girls dusty looks muchuch closer!!! Yay


----------



## Eagle (Oct 22, 2011)

My birthday is 5th November so that would be a great pressy Dusty



This year is a big one so I am having a party



You are all invited


----------



## cassie (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh n dusty mine is the 26th of October either of those two dates would be great oh I know saffire will foal on one n dusty on the other, lol note how I say WILL lol

Wishful thinking much???? Lol

Happy birthday Renee n I'll definitley be coming!! Diane can you get the jet plane out please???


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

yippee!!!! now renee, what do you want for your birthday? sorry I don't think a baby kangaroo (joey) would do very well on the plane or in customs...



lol

n no neither would a koala





how is Dusty and Saffire looking Jenny??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh lotsa birthdays around the same time then..mines on Tuesday 25th Oct 



 Be great if we did all come to your party..cant think what we might spend the whole time talking about


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 23, 2011)

Ooooo goody, a huge BIRTHDAY PARTY.











I can bring some bottles



Who's willing to cook the cake - we will need a huge one!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 23, 2011)

I would love a cake like this please


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha we will definitley try n arrange that Renee!! Yay lindi the day before mine!! How exciting! Happy birthday!! 

It would be awesome!!! If we could all just fly overto Italy for renees bday!! I can imagine the comments " hey I'm going to Italy tomorrow" " oh really cool! How come?" " oh just for a friends birthday party" hehe except of course it's not just any friend its our beautiful friend Renee!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 23, 2011)

if i had crap loads of money we would all be there








dusty and saffire are looking the same as yesterday no change


----------



## Eagle (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for wanting to come to party


----------



## MeganH (Oct 23, 2011)

YAY!! Birthday parties AND a mare close to foaling! What more can you ask for?



Well.. adding a baby kangaroo would be pretty cool too.

I love the cake! I could try to make if for you


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2011)

I shouldn't giggle, but I'm so used to the typical dark skin that pink bits look REALLY strange to me





She's coming along nicely!


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

So Jenny, how are you mares looking today??



no new bubba yet??





YAY for Megan making the cake!!



hey Lindi its your birthday tomorrow!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 23, 2011)

nope no change



:No-Sad


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

no baby to report yet



:impatient:


----------



## cassie (Oct 25, 2011)

it will happen Jenny



you won't have to wait forever!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2011)

ok sweetys udders took 5wks 2days of filling till she foaled

now dusty and saffire has been 5wks and 3days is it normally for maidens to take a litle longer

?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 25, 2011)

Dusty deff needs a pink boobie cake when she foals..what a pair she has 



 good job you dont have any calves around like Cassie they might just get a lil confused


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2011)

:impatient:



:impatient:



:impatient:






still no babys to report


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 25, 2011)

is it mormal to not see or feel any fetus movement

maybe the girls are having phatom pregnacy




:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## cassie (Oct 26, 2011)

have you been able to see or feel ANY movement at all these last few weeks?? Finn stopped kicking as much probably the last week before suzie foaled.... so it could just be that...


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

no foal movement at all i think i see tiny bit of dustys move for a second

but nothing at all b/c thats way i never thought thay were in foal


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2011)

Can you test her milk? i did it this year for the first time and it was amazing


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

lindi loo were are you,,,, you were right about sweety foaling on a tuesday so when is saffire and dusty gunna foal




:rofl



:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Can you test her milk? i did it this year for the first time and it was amazing






tryed to get some milk out of saffire the other day nope nothing


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

dusty today


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2011)

Oooooo another gorgeous lady!!

You have some very nice girls Jenny.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

thank you she has 2 blue eyes too

what colour do you;s think the foals will be


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL!! Dont ask me Jenny, I'm useless with colours anyway let alone guessing foal colours - I'm always completely wrong!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

just about wet me self with laughter you are so funny


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Can you test her milk? i did it this year for the first time and it was amazing






yer if i wont me head kicked off



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2011)

I tell you I'm useless with colours - once had a liver chestnut colt born who turned out to be a light bay FILLY!! LOL!!

So dont ask me about colours (and I'm a lot more careful to look closely under a little tail before I announce the sex!!)


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

no foal but i think her udders are getting bigger



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 27, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> lindi loo were are you,,,, you were right about sweety foaling on a tuesday so when is saffire and dusty gunna foal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I wish it was that easy..id could make a fortune going round feeling bellies and making predictions 



 sadly my friend its a waiting game for us all 



 BUT keep your slippers close to your bed FRIDAY I recon


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Anna you are a scream


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> Haha I wish it was that easy..id could make a fortune going round feeling bellies and making predictions
> 
> 
> 
> ...








:salute yep ill be happy with friday thats tomorow for me



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah

and its a public holiday



:yeah


----------



## cassie (Oct 27, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> :salute yep ill be happy with friday thats tomorow for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the?!!!! why do you guys get a public holiday!!!!! EXPLAIN!!! and it had better be good!!! we don't grrrrrr


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

i really dont no maybe its b/c the queen is in perth ???????????????????


----------



## cassie (Oct 27, 2011)

oh is she already over with you guys?? she isn't coming to visit us... apparantly the stupid Julia Gillard (gosh I hate that woman) didn't make her very welcome HOW RUDE IS THAT!!! not only is she the Queen, n how many many years old, but she is a BIG favourite of the people of Australia! get lost Julia Gillard! everbody HATES you!!

sorry rant over, pretty much becuase of miss nazal nose being rude we don't get to meet the Queen and get an extra public holiday... grrrr hehe


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Cassie you are funny


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

dusty today dont no whats happened to her udders thay have got smaller


----------



## Eagle (Oct 28, 2011)

hmmmm, not very encouraging



I am not sure what could be going on, I am interested to here what Anna and Diane say.

Have you felt foal movement ??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

Dusty whats happened to that beautiful big pink udder girl 



 I hope shes just playing with us all...she looked so close 



 have you seen any dried milk down her back legs?? not that id think she would lose that much..Im saying it will fill again very quiclky so stay on your toes


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

nope no never have seen or felt any movement from either one of them


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> Dusty whats happened to that beautiful big pink udder girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...






nope no milk tryed to milk saffire the other day and nothing as for dusty well she would kick my head off if i tryed


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

I wouldnt lose hope shes deff pregnant with a belly like that and well they just dont have udders if the hormones arnt present to produce the milk..so there has to be a baby in there somewhere..I rarely saw Dinky move and I must have spent hours in the stable just staring 



 at the belly..in the last weeks before foaling I saw nothing..they really drive you to madness these pregnant mares


----------



## Wings (Oct 28, 2011)

Udders can change shape quite a bit depending on the activity levels of the mare. That's why stabled horses udders are often so big in the morning but shrink once they get their paddock time.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

will check her in the morning before letting her out of the stable


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes check for 8 legs not 4


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2011)

LOL!! Lindy - as if four extra legs could be missed, I dont think there will be any need to count!!





Bree is right Jenny, mares often have softer, less full bags after exercising all day. So always check the difference in the feel (or look if you cant feel) both morning and evening. When there is really no difference between am and pm, then you are pretty close to foaling (or rather the MARE is pretty close to foaling!)

I also think that Dusty's tummy needs to 'move forward' a bit more yet as the foal drops, but dont worry, she has a baby on the way and it wont be much longer in arriving.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2011)

Just wanted to add, having read Beau thread, dont forget to have a dose of Ivermectin ready to give Dusty within around 12 hours of foaling - it might not prevent her foal getting the runs when she has her foaling heat, but I have found it works with my girls.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

well just checked the girls and dusty udders are bigger again


----------



## cassie (Oct 29, 2011)

are they warm and hard Jenny??

come on where are the pics??

oh and I totally agree with Anna... give her some ivermectin as soon as possible...



defintiely helped Suzie and Fin!!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 29, 2011)

Yep - I agree - more pics so we can see this increase!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 29, 2011)

let her out of the stable thhis morning and her udders have gone all soft and wrinkle again

dont no whats going on


----------



## Eagle (Oct 30, 2011)

can you get her checked by the vet? I am sure it is not the case but I had a mare this year that did that and her milk even progressed on the milk strips and then one day her udder went down and he tummy too



So no baby


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

so what does thatr mean and what happened to the mare

went out had alook at her and i think i seen wax and she hiding in the corner with her buttom up against the wall

will go take some photos now

back soon


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

taken just then


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

more of today


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

what do you,s think


----------



## Eagle (Oct 30, 2011)

Her pink boobies sure are cute



Joking aside as Anna said the udders go down whilst they are walking around during the day and then swell at night whilst they are stabled, once they come in from the field with a full udder you know you are getting very close. I get confused with the time difference sometimes as I forget that your morning is our night. What time did you take these pics today? Morning or evening?


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

those photos were taken about lunch time , my time


----------



## MeganH (Oct 30, 2011)

It looks like she's either dripping or waxed up a little bit from the photos..


----------



## Eagle (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder what Dusty is up to?



WAKE UP


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 30, 2011)

I dont think her bag is full enough for that to be proper wax (difficult to see from the pics, sorry) but as they get closer to foaling, mares to secrete little drops of milk which then dry on their teats forming little crusty bits. She's getting closer!!

Just keep watching for her to walk in at night with a full tight bag and you/she will be good to go!!

You mentioned that she also had a soft bag in the morning (when we have been telling you that her bag should be bigger/more full in the morning. If she is anything like our super Suzie and gets a little impatient anticipating her breakfast, the 'exercise' she is taking walking round her stable could be reducing her bag from its night time 'increase' (just like walking around outside would do), so I'm sorry if we are confusing you by saying that you should see a 'filled' bag in the morning, whereas you are seeing a soft bag!

So the next pic we need is a sideways one so that we can view that lovely V that must be almost in place by now!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 30, 2011)

Us nutty old farts are all confusing Jenny



Sorry!! next time we all post lets make sure it is BEFORE



and


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 30, 2011)

LOL!! Renee - personally I function a lot better after both those things that you mentioned!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

well no foal to report with dusty either and this morning when i checked her udders thay still look the same

will take some photos later of them all even beau for you all....


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 31, 2011)

dusty today 31-10-11
















what is going on with dusty?????????????????????????????????????????///


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 31, 2011)

Hummmmmm. Well her tummy doesn't look quite so 'dropped' as Saffire's, but her udder looks more like the shape I would expect.

Sorry forgotten when her covering dates were, but I still say that she has a baby on the way, but perhaps just not quite as soon as you are expecting?


----------



## Eagle (Oct 31, 2011)

She sure has me confused



She looked very ready to foal in the first photos.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 31, 2011)

what wrong omg after seeing that OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG maybe it has died


----------



## Wings (Oct 31, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> what wrong omg after seeing that OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG maybe it has died



If it had the mare would still have to expel the body, she's far enough along that she won't be able to reabsorb. She would also be acting wrong so I suspect if somthing that drastic had happened you'd be seeing a lot of bad signs.

If you are worried go ahead and get the vet out. It's a small price to pay for peace of mind.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 1, 2011)

OH well have spoken to 2 vets about dusty and thay seem think shes having a phantom pregnancy




:No-Sad



:No-Sad



:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with Diane, walk the whole field and then have her checked over by a vet. My guess is she was jealous of the other girls so she decided to pretend to be preggy too






Hugs

Renee


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 1, 2011)

i have booked dusty in to see the vet tomorow as well to ,,,, all are confusion will be solved tomorow


----------



## Eagle (Nov 1, 2011)

Good idea, not long to wait. Are you on the same time as Cassie?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 1, 2011)

no i think cassie is like 2 hours in front of me


----------



## Eagle (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish you were on cam


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 1, 2011)

Gosh Dusty what are you doing??..the comparison photos are very good but yes very strange how shes gone backwards..I know they have phantom pregnancies but to that extreme?? I cant see it but will be interesting to hear what the vet says 



 good luck x


----------



## MeganH (Nov 1, 2011)

praying as well


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

well dusty we dont no vet could not get in to have a good look so vet has taken bloods to see if she is in foal

wont get the results maybe till friday ....she also said a change in feed can make there udders change and i have change

her feed...told the vet what i was feeding and she said iam feeding them way to much...LOL LOL



:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)

What and how much are you feeding them ?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

Eagle said:


> What and how much are you feeding them ?






:salute



2 cups of horse and weanling pellets

2 cups of stud master pellets

carrots,2ltr ice cream container of chaff

and hay,, calucuim and vitiamans


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you know how much it weighs? and how much the horses weigh?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

i dont no how much it weighs but dusty weighed 135kg a the vet


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you have a scale in the kitchen that you could use at feed time to weigh their food?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Do you have a scale in the kitchen that you could use at feed time to weigh their food?






i do have scales but it needs batteries


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2011)

Eagle said:


>








I always weigh my feeds and then work out how many scoops and such that will equal. But I'm a bit obssessive with my feeding





First thing I cut back on is chaff, if there is enough grass and roughage (eg hay) in the diet it's the easiest bulk to cut without losing too much of the good stuff.

Is there a reason you are using two types of feed? Whenever possible I try to stick to one main feed and one main supplement per horse. Keeps things simple


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, I agree


----------



## cassie (Nov 2, 2011)

haha I learnt my lesson off Anna LOL I like you was feeding my girls to much hehe, woops...

now both girls (well suzie gets a little more as she has a baby to feed hehe)

a1/4 scoop of lucerne, 1/4 scoop oaten chaff and one scoop mitavite breeda...

Penny gets 1/2 biscuit hay once a day... and Suzie gets half a buscuit of lucerne hay and half a scoop of oaten hay at night, and a little flake of lucerne in the morning...

lol I hope this is ok Anna LOL

how much grass are they on? if any??


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2011)

Cassie, if Suzie looks as good as she did in her pics last week, then you are doing fine!!

I would still get rid of that chaff - to dangerous for foals if they start digging into Momma's food, plus I have no idea how much your 'half biscuit' of hay actually weighs, but wouldn't think it nearly enough to keep Suzie's system ticking over all night?? Plus little Finn must be helping himself by now!

Jenny, I agree with Bree - ditch the chaff! Once she foals you do not want anything in her feed bowl that might cause a problem to the foal (choke etc), which is why we change all our mares on to a very small balancer pellet or a mare and foal feed that is small pellets/or will disolve on contact with water (saliva). Of course my girls are on heavily grassed paddocks all day, but they still get hay ad lib throughout the night - how much hay are you feeding as from your pics, you dont have a lot of grass available?

Not sure why you are feeding a mare and WEANLING feed - or do you mean "foal"? If your stud feed is made up of fairly small pellets and they disolve easily, then I would get rid of your other feeds and just use them and plenty of hay (plus your extra vitamins as you are not feeding enough of the stud feed to provide all these).

I dont agree with your vet when she says you are feeding way to much - yes maybe, if you had access to really good grass all day! But as I said, keep the supply of hay going and perhaps up your mare (stud) feed to 4 cups per day (getting rid of the other food) or find a good mare and foal food and give 4 cups of that. Again, as Bree said - keep it simple!!





Hoping those results come back positive.





ps. Have I spelt disolve correctly? It doesn't look right and my brain just wont work this morning! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL!! Diane - dissolve looks just as 'wrong' as disolve to me!





Why do I keep having these mental blocks regarding spelling - I used to be such a good speller (not much good at anything else, but I COULD spell) Grrrrrrrrr dont get old folks!


----------



## cassie (Nov 2, 2011)

you girls give SUCH great advice!! I don't know what we would do without you






a biscuit of hay, is a section about 2-3 inches wide and size of the bale long Suzie gets a biscuit in a day, as I give her the half in the morning half at night of lucerne then another half of the oaten... yes Finn is starting to have a little nibble cheeky baby boy!!

I make sure Suzie eats the chaff before Finn gets into play with it... he seems to have no problems.

so Jenny how are you this morning? I hope you are feeling ok... this must be so hard for you!!!



thinking of you!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks cassie this is really hard my first year of breeding and problams after problams

ive waited 4 years for my horses to be old enough to breed

maybe iam just not ment to breed



:No-Sad


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 2, 2011)

Jenny, Sometimes we may feel that way. My first mare I bought last year already bred



. Through this site I learned about needing a due date (did not have one



) red bag (OMG



) other complications (OMG



). Very uneducated for the possibility of anything going wrong. I lost my foal



. She foaled while I was at work. on camera, but not on marestare. I really felt like a failure. Cried for days over my first little filly



. She didn't get out of the bag is the only thing I can say. I thought to myself. No way can I go through that again. Fast forward---- here we are now. April is bred again and due the 28th of May. I really understand where you are coming from. Give yourself time. You may change your mind. and then you may not.

But We all know how much care and love you give your chips and support you in whatever your choice is. As I have heard on here time and again this year has been very strange. Lots of problems for everyone and longer than normal gestation. Lots of lost foals, but there have been the great celebrations of textbook births too.

Give yourself time. We're here.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks mini dream ...just got back from feeding the horses and now dusty has a bloody show

oh for f#ck sakes whats going on


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> thanks mini dream ...just got back from feeding the horses and now dusty has a bloody show
> 
> oh for f#ck sakes whats going on



Take a breath.

Calm down.

Remember that mares can safely foal from 300 days to 360 and minis really seem to prefer foaling around 320 rather then the 340 of their bigger friends.

The bloody show can begin 3 weeks out from foaling so it is not an imminent sign.

Remember that mares have been carrying and delivering foals for years and years, somtimes things go wrong and somtimes they don't.

I understand the mares are giving you a hard run now but for the sake of your own health you need to find a way to shelve the stress. I know that's hard, heck you guys saw me after Ashanti's foal didn't make it, but you need to be on the ball and as rested and as you can be for Saffire.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

but does that mean she's got what saffires got????????????????????????


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> but does that mean she's got what saffires got????????????????????????



The vet saw her when she checked Saffire right? Surely she would have noticed if somthing was going wrong with her as well.

As I always say, vet if worried!

But losing the plug is a very natural part of the final days of pregnancy.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

but its the same show as what saffire had



:No-Sad


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> but its the same show as what saffire had
> 
> 
> 
> :No-Sad



And Twinky had the bloody show a week out from Sterling, it's very normal.

Did the vet have a good close look at Dusty when she was looking at Saffire?


----------



## cassie (Nov 2, 2011)

Wings said:


> Take a breath.
> 
> Calm down.
> 
> ...


Bree is giving you really good advice Jenny,

most mares will have a bloody show a week or so before foaling like Bree said...

I know its hard but try not to stress to much, your girls will feel your stress and they will stress which is NOT GOOD!

as long as you are there, giving them the love care and attention they need, and are there for the delivery, you are doing as much as you can.

have you got some foaling books that you can read? I don't know if it will help or hinder at the moment as it may stress you more, but hopefully you can take some knowledge from it and it can help you calm down? just an idea...

you know we are supporting you and thinking of you always...

please try to relax a little, if only when your around the mares...


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> If you haven't looked, google Kim's site at Crayonbox Miniatures, and go to her information on signs of foaling -- or whatever it's called. She has a great picture of a mare losing her mucus plug -- which is absolutley normal. See if what you're seeing looks like that, and let us know!
> 
> Can you get a picture of what you're seeing?


Given that I've had my arms covered in afterbith, I've carried placentas and checked them in detail and any number of gross horse related jobs I'm going to sound funny when I say that mucus plug shot is gross!





I'm glad I've only seen the liquid and never the plug. Ick!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

i just had the biggest cry.....noy only iam having problams with my horses

my so called friend that i helped her out lent her money and now she being really horrible and wont give it back

so ive just let my tears run wild again ....oh she owes me nearly a $1000.00 wich would help me out alot


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 2, 2011)

it may sound stupid but all thats been going on in my live in the last year

has just hit me and iam a dribble mess




iam so gratefull i have you guys to talk to


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WE ARE HERE FOR YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






THANK YOU SO MUCH





I DONT NO WHAT I WOULD DO WITH OUT YOU ALL

YOU ARE ALL THE BEST PEOPLE I HAVE EVER MEET


----------



## Eagle (Nov 3, 2011)

I have just woken up to find you sad



That will not do





We are all here for you


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2011)

If you and your 'friend' were closer I'd go around and bop her with the feed bucket. It works on the horses!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

we will never be friends again once you do the dirty on me thats it...


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh Jenny, I'm so sorry that your 'friend' has treated you so poorly. So many times I wish that we all lived near each other - how simple it would be to just pop round for hugs and a bit of comfort.

Sending you sincere virtual (((((HUGS))))) plus prayers and comforting thoughts.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 3, 2011)

Your could bring the custard creams Anna. Oh wouldn't it be wonderful to all meet up for a coffee morning, of course Bree would be late after her bopping trip. Lol


----------



## MeganH (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad you have these ladies to come to! Lots of ((hugs)) and best wishes!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

ill bring the tea and cake,,,,it would be great if we all lived closer


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 3, 2011)

Bree, I like your idea.The picture in my head is too cute.

I would love to live closer with all of ya'll and have a morning coffee with you. Of course we have to feed first



or we might get sidetracked.



:yeah


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

could you just see us lot togther you woudnt be able to shut us all up



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2011)

We'd probably miss all the foalings - too busy chatting!!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 3, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> We'd probably miss all the foalings - too busy chatting!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Your could bring the custard creams Anna. Oh wouldn't it be wonderful to all meet up for a coffee morning, of course Bree would be late after her bopping trip. Lol



Yes but no one would mention I was late. And if they did I'd just bop them too!


----------



## cassie (Nov 3, 2011)

Wings said:


> Yes but no one would mention I was late. And if they did I'd just bop them too!


HAHA all I can say is your girls are TOOO FUNNY!! I love you all! and I too wished we all lived closer! it would be so much fun!

Jenny I am so sorry that all of this is happening to you right now... it will get better!





hugs and prayers being sent!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks cassie


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

ok ive rang the vet there gunna call me back ....but dusty has a bloody show still but her udders have got bigger

so do yous think shes gunna foal or has she got what saffires got

















this is doing my head in


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2011)

Take a photo. We can't really help if we can't see what's going on


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

well the vet just called thay said if dusty doesnt foal in the next couple of days....then put her on antibotics










iam not happy with this vet


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2011)

Wish I could send you my vet.





Can you ask around your area for recommendations for a good vet or, even better, one who does a lot of horse stud work?

Put up some fresh pics, maybe the experienced people here can advise on how close she is.


----------



## cassie (Nov 3, 2011)

you poor thing Jenny,

I really can't help as I have no knowledge to give... if you wanted to call a vet that is really helpful... Derek Major at Agnes Bank Equine Clinic... he is here NSW but has helped many people around Asutralia n they have heaps of knowledge... I know that one of the breeders here a good friend of mine, Karen from Lai Lai Miniatures used him when she had an emergency with a colt and he was brilliant...

just a suggestion mate... hope it helps...

otherwise you know I am here giving moral support...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor you..Im sorry I cant advise you either its all beond me but like Cassie..Im here thinking about you and will give you all the moral support I can {{{more Hugs}}}


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 4, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> In all fairness, I would imagine the vet is basing this on the fact that she had a bloody-show, and her udders are bigger -- which would suggest that she is nearing her foaling time. To the vet, it might indicate that she would be expected to foal within a couple of days. BUT if she doesn't, then I'm sure s/he's considering that both mares may have a similar infection -- in which case putting her on the antibiotics which seem to be helping Saffire would be a normal step.
> 
> I certainly don't KNOW what s/he's thinking, but just throwing it out.
> 
> Is this the new vet or the first one that was so negative?






its the first vet that is so negative


----------



## Eagle (Nov 4, 2011)

Morning All, Can you ring the new vet?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 4, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Morning All, Can you ring the new vet?






not now its 6.00pm here thay would be shut...............


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 4, 2011)

How dare a vet simply give you 'instructions' without either giving you good reasons for that course of action or, at the very least, meet with you to discuss findings and any medication needed and to explain things fully!

Sorry if I'm not making sense but I am so angry with the way you are being treated Jenny!

Get hold of your new vet, arrange for her to visit and get her to have a good chat with you about what is going on - does she have any ideas as to where this infection originated as it has now affected two of your girls (if indeed Dusty has it, which I very much doubt as she has no other symptoms like the yellowing in her eyes). If you can arrange this visit then it will give her a good idea of exactly where you live, plus your set up and therefore she will be able to get to you in a hurry when Saffire and/or Dusty go into labour.

I say again how much I wish we all lived closer - the internet may be a great invention, but it is simply so frustrating when all we want to do is to get to one of our friends to help, give support and loads of big (((((HUGS))))).


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 4, 2011)

thanks annac you truely are a lovely lady


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank YOU Jenny for allowing us into your life and entrusting us with your fears and problems - I do sincerely wish that we could give you all the answers and whisk away your troubles for you.





I have been so fortunate in having Cathy beside me for the past 5 years - it helps so much to have someone right there to talk things over with and to offer support. Before we moved to Wales, Cathy had little to do with the minis so for all the previous years of breeding, it was down to me and although I must have had the luck of the gods behind me, it was a very 'lonely' and exhausting time - not 'lonely' from the point of view of having loads of people around me (there were always plenty) but from not having someone 'actively' interested and taking part. So I do appreciate how 'alone' you must feel most of the time, which is why you need to make a friend of your new vet as this will help you feel that you have a 'back up' behind you in times of stress.

One of the reasons I hope I never have to move from here is due to our vets. A great group of girls who several years ago set up a state of the art equine hospital near us. They are all bonkus (would get on like a house on fire here with us lot LOL!!) and are happy to speak on the phone, or on visits will stop and chat for as long as it takes (no extra charge) in fact after helping with the occasional middle of thee night foaling, they are happy to hang around drinking coffee (some smoking happily), chatting and talking to the other mares and foals. They always drive to us for a foaling, talking all the way on their mobiles, offering help and suggestions as they rush to be here, plus we always get a phone call the following morning for updates and to make sure we are happy with progress (this applies to any of their visits and often also includes a long chat with the receptionist, who by 9am knows all about what went on the night or day before and is genuinely interested in the outcome! They are just brilliant and I wish all vets were the same!!





So get your new vet fully involved, you wont regret it!


----------

